I'm new to Hacker News, How does it work? - josh1
======
probably_wrong
The FAQ is a good way to start:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

Sidenote: did you know that your personal website points to a parked domain
displaying only ads?

------
giorgioz
Something I wish I knew earlier. At the beginning the only way to earn Karma
points is by commenting. Just +1 topics will not increase your Karma points.
With Karma points close to 0 your subtmited links we'll show somehow less time
or no time in the New page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest)

